# eli = "muuten", "muussa tapauksessa"?



## Gavril

Terveppä,

Suomisanakirja.fi-sivun mukaan _eli_-sanan merkityksiin kuuluu mm. "muuten", "muussa tapauksessa".

1) Miten yleistä on käyttää _eli_-sanaa tässä merkityksessä?

2) Käykö siis _eli_-sana tällaisissa virkkeissä:

_Syö se, eli jäät ilman jälkiruokaa!
_
_Ryhdytään tunturin kiipeilyyn tänään, eli sää huononee ja tekee kiipeilystä mahdottomaksi.
_
Kiitos

--------------------

According to the Suomisanakirja.fi dictionary, the word _eli_ doesn't just mean "i.e."/"in other words", but can also mean "or else", "otherwise".

1) How common is it to use _eli_ in the latter meaning?

2) Would it be correct to use _eli_ in the highlighted sentences above?


----------



## Hakro

1) Tunnen tämän käytännön, mutta se ei missään tapauksessa ole yleistä.

2) Molemmat esimerkkilauseet kuulostavat murteellisilta tai ainakin puhekielisiltä. Kirjakielisessä tekstissä en koskaan käyttäisi _eli_-sanaa tällä tavalla.

Virke _"Ryhdytään tunturin kiipeilyyn tänään, eli sää huononee ja tekee kiipeil*yn* mahdottomaksi._" ei vastaa määritystä "muuten, muussa tapauksessa". Sama koskee Suomisanakirjan esimerkkilauseita_ "Isä eli äiti. Usko heti, eli minä tulen ja näytän."_ – kummassakin tapauksessa _eli_ voidaan korvata sanalla _tai._

Edit:
Suomisanakirjaa taannoin selatessani törmäsin jatkuvasti epätarkkuuksiin ja suoranaisiin virheisiin. En voi suositella suomisanakirja.fi-sivustoa kenellekään.

Eilisessä uutisessa (HS 24.9.2014 s. B2) kerrottiin, että Kielitoimiston sanakirja tulee nettiin nyt loppuvuoden aikana. Se tulee vapaasti kaikkien käytettäväksi. Sitä voin suositella.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Virke _"Ryhdytään tunturin kiipeilyyn tänään, eli sää huononee ja tekee kiipeil*yn* mahdottomaksi._" ei vastaa määritystä "muuten, muussa tapauksessa". Sama koskee Suomisanakirjan esimerkkilauseita_ "Isä eli äiti. Usko heti, eli minä tulen ja näytän."_ – kummassakin tapauksessa _eli_ voidaan korvata sanalla _tai._



Mikä on ero virkkeillä

_Usko heti, tai minä tulen ja näytän_
ja
_Usko heti; muussa tapauksessa minä tulen ja näytän
_
?



> Edit:
> Suomisanakirjaa taannoin selatessani törmäsin jatkuvasti epätarkkuuksiin ja suoranaisiin virheisiin. En voi suositella suomisanakirja.fi-sivustoa kenellekään.
> 
> Eilisessä uutisessa (HS 24.9.2014 s. B2) kerrottiin, että Kielitoimiston sanakirja tulee nettiin nyt loppuvuoden aikana. Se tulee vapaasti kaikkien käytettäväksi. Sitä voin suositella.



Luulin, että suuri osa Suomisanakirja.fi:sta on kopioitu juuri Kielitoimiston sanakirjasta mitään muokkaamatta.

Kyllä kuitenkin näyttää, että se on kopioitu jokseenkin huolimattomasti, yksinkertaisella "kopioi/liimaa"-menetelmällä: esim. rivien numerointi ja kursiivointi ovat usein sekaisin. Toisaalta en muistan nähneeni siinä paljon varsinaisia kirjoitusvirheitä.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Mikä on ero virkkeillä
> 
> _Usko heti, tai minä tulen ja näytän_
> ja
> _Usko heti; muussa tapauksessa minä tulen ja näytän_


Ei mitään mainittavaa eroa. Sen sijaan esimerkkilauseessa _"Isä eli äiti."_ ei _eli_-sanaa voida korvata sanalla "muuten" tai "muussa tapauksessa".


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Eilisessä uutisessa (HS 24.9.2014 s. B2) kerrottiin, että Kielitoimiston sanakirja tulee nettiin nyt loppuvuoden aikana. Se tulee vapaasti kaikkien käytettäväksi. Sitä voin suositella.



The _Kielitoimiston sanakirja_ dictionary's website is now online (link).


----------



## akana

Wow, kiitos! Nyt en koskaan saa työtäni tehdyksi


----------

